# rat fink contest



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Tomorrow, April 22, Earth Day, is the big day.

I was thinking we should sponsor a contest, or two. 

Who will be the first one here to be busted. 

Who will be the first one here to blow the whistle on a violator.

Or we could keep score for a month

10 points for an average EPA visit and shut down. 

20 additional points if INS gets involved

50 additional if it involves one of the Pro franchises.

-5 for a bogus report (firm had certification and house was deemed lead free)

Who's in?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

This is a funny follow up to the under the wire thread.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

So what's the big deal about tomorrow?


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

I just won


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Contractors who have children under the age of 6 have to comply, but thats it, right?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

What the hell are guys talking about?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Some new laws for remodelers. The taterator knows all about it.


----------



## pintin (Mar 6, 2010)

Wonder who's going to get the first 5 digit fine


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

pintin said:


> Wonder who's going to get the first 5 digit fine


I want to meet the first guy to hand OUT a 5 digit fine :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Do we have to( or can we) include ourselves?:thumbsup:

and who the hell here is old enough to know what a rat fink is anyway?









never mind, if nobody has asked that yet,I guess I answered that already:yes:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

pintin said:


> Wonder who's going to get the first 5 digit fine


We all know it will only be a registered contractor only. They never can do anything to non registered because they can't find him


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

*"No sir Mr. EPA, this is my house I'm working on, can't you see my blue jeans? Everyone knows REAL painters wear whites, and boots."*


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

btw i really enjoy this thread and i see it getting some heavy use in the near future!!


----------

